# My cup of joy!



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is my 1 1/2 cup size Nano tank. My plants are java moss, Nana, and some kind of floating plant. I have 2 cherry shrimp babies in it. Water changes every 3 days.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

LOL Love it! How do you light it? Just put it under a lamp, or what?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sun light for now since both plants dont need to much light.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

I would say that's gone beyond nano, I believe that's a Pico !


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

I wouldn't keep that next to your can of Coke. You're likely to drink the wrong one.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Canoe2Can said:


> I wouldn't keep that next to your can of Coke. You're likely to drink the wrong one.


LOL.

Where did you get that rock from, btw?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*epicfish *The rock are the sameones ADA uses in some of the rock tanks. The rocks come from China. *Canoe2Can* LOL *RoseHawke * Pico tank I like that name!


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Your floating plant looks like it's Phyllanthus Fluitians.


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats pretty cute! 
Is it a candleholder or?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Keep in mind this thread is almost an year old. But I've never seen it and it is pretty cool.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree, Red Root Floater plant.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dug up from 3 years ago...


----------

